
Bacteria produce “public goods” and punish “cheaters” - marojejian
https://sci-hub.cc/https://www.nature.com/articles/nature24624
======
marojejian
In a way... bacteria (and other life forms) have had to address issues similar
to those we face in evaluating social systems like capitalism or socialism.
The same basic game theory issues apply.

Since they've had far more experience than we have... perhaps biology can
teach us about better methods to address these challenges.

